# skincare



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, Have been reading her SailNet for the past few weeks and was so happy to find all this information for the girls. 
I will be off sailing in 3 months time and I would love to find out about suitable skincare for sailing in all types of weather. 
Am really excited by this trip but the first leg will be a bit rough or so I'm told so am trying to prepare myself as best I can. 
The boat is not at all completely fitted out but has a bed, toilet and will have a galley before we leave. 
Am open to all comments and advice that you sail girls might have for me, thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet. I'd recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of your time here. I'm sure Eryka and the rest of the ladies of sailnet will be along to help you in a bit. 

If you're going to be out on the water a lot... I'd recommend getting some of the new UPF rated clothing, like that made by Columbia. This clothing is rated for how much ultraviolet light it blocks, and is probably a far better bet than using sunscreen alone, since the clothing doesn't need to be re-applied and doesn't wash or wear off like sunscreen lotions do. Wide-brimmed hats, like the Tilley Hat, are also a good thing to wear.

Don't forget good sunglasses, as the UV coming off the water can do a number on your eyes, even if your under a bimini or dodger. Don't skimp on sunglasses-get a decent brand.


----------



## ystanley (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi there, 
I am glad I am not the only one with these kind of issues. We are planning on living aboard in about 5 years time. Last summer we spent most Saturdays on the boat and this summer with a new boat (bigger) we are planning on spending about 1 weekend a month and will venture to Okracoke Island in June. My skin is real picky. I am addicted to my makeup; especially my foundation. I have oily skin but have problems with sun spots on my face so have to wear sunscreen all the time. I use an oil-free sunscreen SPF 30. My foundation is a sport wear foundation but it did not do very well on the boat last year. I never had trouble with it even during mid-summer but something about the heat and humidity on the boat and it would melt off my face. I am looking for a good tinted sunscreen but no luck yet. I tried the facial cleanser toilettes last year but never felt clean... Good luck


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

To keep my skin soft, bug free, and not sunburn I use Avon Ever so Soft and Gold Bond.. Great products both. I wear a large rim hat at all times the sun is strong.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your replies. I think the hat is a great idea. Will be researching more on skincare products so if I come across a good tinted moisturiser, i'll be sure to spread the word. 

My skin is not sensitive at all thankfully but at the same time, i'd like to treat it well before it faces the harsh weather. Am very fair so I think a very high SPF will be needed. Any ideas on best sun factor creams that are reasonably priced?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Singer - I'm a big fan of Shaklee skin care, they have an SPF 15 moisturizer for daytime wear thats pricey but nice. I've never looked for tinted - I think I've got the genetic advantage here - my skin tans easily and isn't too fussy about products. If I'm going to be out all day I use any waterproof SPF 8-15 (don't laugh, I'm currently using a tube of "sport" from Target, then a good wash (soap & water, or Shaklee cleanser) at night and light moisturizer.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

I would recommend Total Block SPF 60 or 65. Walgreen sells it or you can find it online. With any type of skin problems you need the maximum protection you can find.

If I remember right the 60 has a color tint to look like makeup. Being a male I don't need the makeup. I do need the maximum protection as I have Lupus and don't have plans on stop sailing anytime in the future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the messages. Am taking it all on board. Think the total sunblock will work perfectly for me. Have very fair skin and burn very easily and a tan seems to take forever


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

I primarily use sunscreen for babies (I've used both Copppertone and store brand). It's a high SPF, and is made for delicate skin. 

I burn and am not great about remembering to add sunscreen throughout the day.

And I wear a hat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Just noticed this interesting thread. 
Ya gotta love old SD getting the first reply to this thread with his pompous (but informative) "read the link in my signature" post. 

On topic.
Obviously the regimen you use with your skin and exposure issues has a lot to do with your skin type. 
I am a fair skinned male (northern European mix) and I find that wearing some protective clothing, a hat, using sunblock AND having a Bimini over the cockpit for sun protection are all good things. 
They sell SPF rated tops and bottoms called Sun Grubbies which claim to block a lot of rays without all the 'greasing up' you might otherwise do each day. They are body fitting and you can swim while wearing them over a bathing suit. 
I happen to like the WinterSilk silk long leg/sleeved under garments for use on a boat. In warm weather the top can be worn as a light sun blocking garment. The silk is a great fabric for wicking away moisture from your skin so you don't feel so clammy, even in warm weather. In cold weather they are warm, thin and comfortable underneath as many other layers as you need for cooler weather.
Showering on a boat will be different then showering on land. Keeping your skin clean and washed requires a shower nearly every day and makes you feel better. Since sailboats have limited storage tanks for water showering must be done in a limited fashion: wet yourself with water and turn off the shower, apply soap and/or shampoo and lather, turn shower back on and rinse while feeling better and more human. 

Good luck on your cruise and tell us more about it.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

I've gone to an outlet mall and purchased several mens long sleeve, white, button front shirts. They dry fast and are fairly cool. You can tie them in front with a tank top under them and wear with shorts, pants or a skirt. A good wide brim hat WITH an under the chin tie is a must. If you look at your drugstore they have several products that are no rinse soaps. I discovered this when taking care of a bed ridden relative. But found it helpful on some offshore trips where it was too rough for a proper shower!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just be aware that the mens shirts provide almost NO UV protection, especially when wet.


NauticalFishwife said:


> I've gone to an outlet mall and purchased several mens long sleeve, white, button front shirts. They dry fast and are fairly cool. You can tie them in front with a tank top under them and wear with shorts, pants or a skirt. A good wide brim hat WITH an under the chin tie is a must. If you look at your drugstore they have several products that are no rinse soaps. I discovered this when taking care of a bed ridden relative. But found it helpful on some offshore trips where it was too rough for a proper shower!


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Duluth Trading dot com has wonderful practical, sun protecting clothing for women. Reasonably priced SPF 30 to 50 shirts and sun hats that actually provide shade as well. (also their rip stop nylon shorts are fantastic. They wear like iron and dry very quickly)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've checked the Avon sight and nowhere can I find " Ever so soft" could it be another name? I like Avon but don't know the best products they have.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Try looking for SKin So Soft.


----------

